# What do you think of this one?



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

This is one I'm looking at for my nephew to show in FFA, what do you think?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Really great length and the topline looks good in that photo. Not very deep from back to belly and seems to be lacking some brisket and width in the front end. I don't do showing though so that's just my two cents from a meat standpoint!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! Here is another pic.


----------

